# Koozie Printing - how to screenprint? ink to use?



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Can anyone help with this one. I have been asked if I can print on Koozie's. The ones that fold into your pocket. I know I can make the screen, but I'm not sure how to go about printing. Such as....why type of ink? Can I use my pocket platten? HELP! Would like to help this person out, they are in a pinch.

Lynnwood


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: Koozie Printing*

Have you consider doing dye sublimation. This is really the best way considering it leaves no hand on the outside of the koozie. It is pretty simple to do it. If you don't have a sublimation system, maybe someone close to you can help you out. Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Koozie Printing*



DAGuide said:


> Have you consider doing dye sublimation. This is really the best way considering it leaves no hand on the outside of the koozie. It is pretty simple to do it. If you don't have a sublimation system, maybe someone close to you can help you out. Hope this helps.
> 
> Mark


Mark...I am just getting into Dye Sublimation (in the process of buying a printer and bulk ink system). Would you use a flat press for these or a mug press somehow?


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

*Re: Koozie Printing*

Dye Sub is out. No captial at this time to invest. just looking to strickly screenprint.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Probably not the answer you want to hear but have you considered having a koozie company do the work instead. It's hard to compete with their prices unless you plan on doing thousands of them imo.
kustomkoozies.com is who I used. Their easy, helpful, and friendly to deal with in my experience.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

We print koozies on our sleeve palettes using regular plasticol inks. Usually keep to one color and add a small 1-5% puff additive as we do not flash.

Print this way all the time with great success


----------



## 5thQuarterSports (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks Fluid...I think I will give it a go! Also, thanks for the link Ironhead. Both will be put to use.


----------



## Charms4all (Jan 29, 2007)

On the koozies, how come you cant flash cure it? would they melt?

what is the additive for?

what screen mesh do you use, can youuse 110?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

You can we just choose not to print multi colored. Most are for give aways or cheap advertising thus haven't had the need for multi colored. Flashing can cause the material to shrink so tight registration is always a concern as well as melting. It is a foam rubber material


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Fluid said:


> You can we just choose not to print multi colored. Most are for give aways or cheap advertising thus haven't had the need for multi colored. Flashing can cause the material to shrink so tight registration is always a concern as well as melting. It is a foam rubber material


Can it be cured normally without fear of melting?


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

you need to test as with any new material. Yes normal curing yet youll probably need to speed up your belt some. TEST, TEST, & TEST.


----------



## SimplisticSIGNS (Mar 15, 2020)

Charms4all said:


> what screen mesh do you use, can youuse 110?


Also interested in knowing if this is the best resolution? I have not had much success in keeping detail in my screens at 120.


----------



## gardenhillemb (Oct 29, 2015)

We print using a 140 mesh on koozies. If I'm printing white, I use Versamax White from OneStroke Inks and reduce it about 10%. We print a bunch of these.


----------

